# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area) دعوة : اول دورة تكوينية بالمغرب في صيانة المحمول

## gsm4maroc

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله            *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## gsm4maroc

*      مهرجان كازبلانكا الأول  بالمغرب للمهندس أحمد تحسين  *   شرح طريقة التسجيل   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

